# help! my bit is stuck



## hammernail (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Porter Cable router and I was trying out a new bit tonight. Something must of happened when I was trying it out on some soft wood to tight the chuck down. I can't get my chuck loose to get the router bit out. I have spent nearly two hours trying. Any suggestions. Will my Router be damaged AKA misaligned in someway , can the spindle be bent? I tried not to bend or heave on the spindle just on the chuck. Help! Also How can I check to be sure it is straight once i do get it out, I do a lot of countertop work.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

hammernail did you try turning the colect right of the shaft. It sounds like you could have a burr or maybe over tightened it. You should be able to get the nut off the colect side and tap it out from underneath.


----------



## hammernail (Aug 27, 2005)

i had to send it in for repairs. Several guys tried to get it loosened up at Home Depot where I bought it, even using wrenches and couldn't do it. So I am with out a router for 4 to 6 weeks. I didn't even over tighten when I put the bit in. I hope the repair people put it back in working order and make sure everything works OK.


----------



## mickay (Feb 8, 2005)

It might be the same thing my daugher did to mine, last Christmas "saving money" making gifts! She didn't tighten it enough! and it sorta melted together - had to replace parts (would have been way cheaper to buy the gift - but not as much fun?)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hammernail, Take the time to read the many posts on proper collet adjustment. There is a lot of good information which will help in the future.


----------

